# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Belabberde zorg voor diabetespatiënt - Blog.nl

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=8u3sjX7KCmcJ&imgurl=www.tiscali.nl/images/2/9/img-131208-065.jpg width=80 height=61 alt="" border=1>
Tiscali
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Belabberde zorg voor diabetespatiënt*
*Blog.nl - 5 uur geleden*
Het is slecht gesteld met de zorg voor diabetespatiënten in Nederland. Mensen met diabetes type 2 weten vaak zelf niet wat ze kunnen doen om hun risico op complicaties te verminderen en worden daar door hun zorgverleners ook niet op gewezen. *...*
Zorgwijzer moet diabetespatiënt helpen Algemeen Dagblad
Diabetes Zorgwijzer moet patienten inzicht geven RTV Utrecht
NOS.nl - Algemeen Dagblad - Algemeen Dagblad
*alle 35 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------


## Corinne

Dit bericht kan ik niet openen, maar de toon staat me niet zo aan. Het is helemaal niet ALTIJD belabberd esteld met zorg aan diabetespatienten. Met zulk soort uitspraken worden de zorgverleners veel te kort gedaan. De zorg die ik als diabetspatient ontvang is volledig naar mijn tevredenheid. Dus graag iets genuanceerder. Dank daarvoor.

----------

